# red litters weaned (pics)



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

So all the original red litters have been weaned. Here are pictures:

Red X cinnamon:
















There were 4, but the male has been separated. One red (also satin) and two cinnamon.

Red X black:
















Three poor, sooty reds, and two agoutis.

Rex X cinnamon:
















Three cinnamons and one fostered silver agouti who probably doesn't realize she's a foreigner. 

The two agoutis are going to a pet home in a week or so, and the others will all be kept and bred from.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Which is the truer color? The images vary so much.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They're all from different litters. Which picture do you mean?


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Oops, thought I clarified! I was meaning the first litter.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The two pictures of the first litter? They look about the same on my screen. 

Edit: I just moved my screen and I think I see what you mean. That's because she's satin, the light hits her differently I think. She's not as dark as the one but not as light as the other.

I just realized I have posted pictures of the father, but not the mother. I will try to photograph her tomorrow. I'll put the babies up with a dollar bill for size and color reference so you can see.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

They vary heavily on my screen, too. -taps monitor- Weird...


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

On my screen, I see a medium colored satin red in the first picture. Then the second is a tad lighter satin orange. Definitely a contrast.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm on a Dell Latitude 830 with what I guess are the standard monitor settings...


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

On my screen, the second overall picture looks washed out not just the individual mouse. Might have been the lighting or somethin'

Those agoutis are pretty cute!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh. Hmm. I will look at work tomorrow. It wouldn't be the first time things looked different based on computer screens.

The agoutis are cute, aren't they? Unfortunately, I don't need them. I'm going to breed their red sisters to their uncle or father to see if I can get an improvement on the red color and a lessening (or total elimination) of the sootiness, so I'm giving the agoutis away as pets. I love agoutis, though. The only main variety of mouse I have who is not actually agouti "underneath" is my extreme blacks (chinchilla, argente creme, red, and and most of my PEW are all agouti, lol).


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Here are a couple more pictures for those who've asked.

For color reference this time, this is a standard USD $5 note in the first picture, and a regulation Maxey in the second:



















JM Bertha (I decided to give them all old-fashioned Southern women's names) is pictured here with her mom. As you can see, with red, the way it shows up in pictures is particularly variable when it's satin. If you know them Jenny, Kadee, Jessie, and Herman have all been to my house and have seen these mice in person so you can ask them, too. 

This is dad: 









If you notice, he has a weird angular hip thing going on. Well, Bertha has it in the second picture, too.

It doesn't seem to affect them negatively at all and you can't see it in person because they're always moving...it's just when the camera captures them in that particular posture. Any idea what causes this?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh wow, they are so pretty!


----------

